# carrera - industrial



## zvezda

Can anyone help here?
How do I say "carrera" in this context?

Instrucciones de medida: Graduar la maxima *carrera* del cabezal. Colocar el mandrino en el agujero del cabezal y el reloj palpador sobre el mandrino. Poner la máquina en movimiento , leyendo las indicaciones del reloj durante toda la *carrera*.
Para AB: El mandrino al extremo libre solo dirigido hacia la columna

Measuring Instructions: Grade/Graduate/Calibrate the head motion to the extreme limit? Place the chuck in the hole of the head and the dial indicator on the chuck. Put the machine in motion reading the indications during all the *process*. 
For AB:  The spindle/chuck in the free end only directed towards the column


----------



## pewen

Hola.  Acá se dice "carrera" simplemente y es, por ejemplo, la "distancia" o el "recorrido" que realiza el pistón dentro de la carcaza...


----------



## Jmbiker

I think he´s asking for the english word.
 Carrera o recorrido lineal de una pieza = stroke


----------



## zvezda

Jmbiker,thanks for you help!!
Btw, it's a "she" asking


----------



## zvezda

I think I'll leave it like this:

Measuring Instructions: Calibrate the maximum stroke of the head. Place the chuck in the hole of the head and the dial gauge on the chuck. Put the machine in motion reading the indications during the whole stroke.
For AB:  The chuck in the free end only directed towards the column.


----------



## rodelu2

A machine tools head has *"travel"*. El agujero en el cabezal es un *"socket"*....read the indicator *along the full length of head travel*. The spindle/chuck in the free end   *pointing* towards the column.


----------



## zvezda

That's it!! As always...
Thanks a lot, Rodelu2!!


----------



## zvezda

I have one more question about "carrera" - is this translation correct ?

Al finalizar el tiempo de engrase ..... la prensa avanza a velocidad rápida hasta alcanzar el *final carrera freno FCF*, momento en que...

When the lubrication time is over....The press continues in fast speed until it reaches the *final stroke of the brakes*, at that moment the solenoid valve SP04 is disconnected and the press continues in working speed


----------



## rodelu2

When the lubrication time is over....The press continues in *high* speed until it reaches the* end of travel stop*, at that moment the solenoid.....


----------



## zvezda

The *end of travel stop *does not seem correct to me. It talks about different *carreras*: look here : 

_La prensa avanza a velocidad rápida hasta alcanzar el *final carrera freno FCF*, momento en que se desconecta la SP04 y la prensa avanza a velocidad de trabajo._

_Una vez troquelados los agujeros, la prensa se detiene al alcanzar el *final carrera inferior FCI* o alcanzar la presión prefijada en el presostato PS01._

_Se inicia la descompresión, y una vez finalizado el tiempo temporizado, se inicia el retroceso.
Se conectan las electroválvulas SP01 y SP03 hasta alcanzar el valor prefijado en *el final carrera superior FCS*, momento en que se desconectan ..._

Yo pensaba poner algo como: 

_The press continues in high speed until it reaches the *final stroke of the brakes*, at that moment the solenoid valve SP04 is disconnected and the press continues in working speed.

Once the holes are die-cut, the press is stopped, reaching *the final of the lower stroke* or reaching the pressure prefixed in switch PS01.

The decompression is initiated, and once the temporized time is finalized, the backward movement is initiated.

SP01 and SP03 solenoid valves are connected until the previously set value in *the final of the upper stroke *FCS is reached. _

But then I don't know what to do with the abbreviations FCS, because they are used as buttons on a screen.


----------



## rodelu2

I'm afraid _*final stroke of the brakes *_makes no sense; _*final carrera freno FCF *_apparently means"*end of high speed travel*".
_ Once the holes are die-cut, the press stops when it reaches *the lower end of travel* or the preset pressure in switch PS01.
_Do let me know if I'm boring you


----------



## zvezda

rodelu2 said:


> I'm afraid _*final stroke of the brakes *_makes no sense; _*final carrera freno FCF *_apparently means"*end of high speed travel*".
> _ Once the holes are die-cut, the press stops when it reaches *the lower end of travel* or the preset pressure in switch PS01.
> _Do let me know if I'm boring you



OF COURSE NOT!! 
I really appreciate your disagreeing and telling me everytime things don't make sense. Thank you for all your help!! THANK YOU!


----------

